# Taking an NO2 on an empty stomach?



## ddawg (May 22, 2006)

I just bought some NO2 and it says to try and take on an empty stomach.  Usually when I lift, I like to lift first thing in the morning so I wake up and have a shake (oatmeal, Tbs. peanut butter, whey, ice, water) and then head out for the gym.  How should I take my NO2 with this type of pre-workout meal?


----------



## Seanp156 (May 22, 2006)

I usually wait about 30 mins after a large meal before taking an NO2/creatine supplement, unless it's a really light meal (such as .5 cups oats, and .5 cups cottage cheese), then I usually won't wait long, if at all.


----------



## dontsurfonmytur (May 22, 2006)

ddawg, take ur NO2 RIGHT when u wake up, 25-30 mins later , have ur shake.


----------



## StickCity (May 26, 2006)

Works best if you eat, take NO2, then workout.  How do you benefit?  1.  You aren't hungry during your workout as you would be if you took NO2 on an empty stomach.  2.  You get a boost from NO2 while also feeling great b/c you have food in your body.  NO2 isn't going to react with food and cause you to die, so therefore you can take it right after food and still get the affects of it.  My motto:  Fuck working out an empty stomach.


----------



## juggernaut (May 29, 2006)

StickCity said:
			
		

> Works best if you eat, take NO2, then workout.  How do you benefit?  1.  You aren't hungry during your workout as you would be if you took NO2 on an empty stomach.  2.  You get a boost from NO2 while also feeling great b/c you have food in your body.  NO2 isn't going to react with food and cause you to die, so therefore you can take it right after food and still get the affects of it.  My motto:  Fuck working out an empty stomach.



i did this and faced the same problem when using v12 turbo. Do what sticky says and dont think too much about the silly shit in life.


----------

